# chain spot VS. cable run...



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

which do you think is better for the dog? and why?

getting idea for my new yard.

thank you. up:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

If its working I aint changing, and my chain set ups have been working for years.

With that said we are currently setting up a long cable set up in the front yard for conditioning purposes, the dog will not stay on it all the time, will only be brought out when we are working them.

I've seen some really nice cable run set ups over the years!


----------



## Tellu367185 (Jan 22, 2011)

I prefer chain spots... We've had a few cable runs for various dogs and I just don't like them that much. The cables (or chains, depending on what you use) on the runs just aren't long enough for my liking. They're usually too short for the dog to move much more than just that straight line... and they can't comfortably move out away from the run and sun bathe... I rather my dog go in a circle then in a straight line. Plus the chain spots take up a lot less space.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

well as gfor the cable run here was my idea-

2 metal posts barried and cemented into the ground. 
30 foot chain 6-7 feet above head.
20 foot chain to dog.

this gives the safty needed. and 30 feet of length to run plus about 28 feet width of the area.

it would be about the same to have a 30 foot chain on ground I guess. 

but more so wanting to hear the diff between pulling the chain from above rather then dragging the whole 30 foot of chain on the ground.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Personally my dogs are house dogs but for conditioning I have a "runner" and have a few chain spots for the summer when Im home. I only use them when im home to let the dogs have some solitary time and "thinking time" lol with the tugs and stuff hanging from the trees they get alot done without me when outside


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Padlock said:


> Let me google that for you


As funny as that is (I never get tired of it), I think the original question was fair enough considering this is a dog forum. If I wanted a good answer, I'd probably ask it here instead of google. JM2c.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> As funny as that is (I never get tired of it), I think the original question was fair enough considering this is a dog forum. If I wanted a good answer, I'd probably ask it here instead of google. JM2c.


good point. everyone has a opinion on what they liked better was looking for kind of a first hand experiance on the subject.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

chains spot ruin your yard, (but are very effective) it all depends on what
you deem necessary for you.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have both, i find the cable run is good in a way the dog can have more running space.
But i prefer chain spots i feel they are more sturdy and i feel safer leaving home when they are on them


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It personal preferance and maybe space to some extent, I think chain spots would take up more space. We use all cable runs and have for 5 years. My mentor had 22 dogs on cable runs. We have never had an issue with safety as long as you check your equipment and dont buy cheap pullies. We have 40-50ft runs with 15ft chains. I like it, I like the fact that it gives the dog more room to move, IMO.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the runners too, but I got one that you typically see in local stores. HOW SAFE can these be for a strong pit? I just feel safer with the idea of a chain setup for longer unsupervised periods of time


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I think the area one and the dog two have alot to do with what you do..

I've used the chain bullring around spike method and the cable method for different dogs. Turk is used to being free and despises the chain he will pull it tight and bark until your tired 48hours later .. LOL.. So I have him on the cable line about 70 feet with a about 6ft of lead to zip up and down which works great no snags on rocks and where on the ground is minimal.. My dogs generally pull to hard for cables and Im out of money consistantly replacing worn parts so they dont break.. If your dog is always pulling keeping the chain tight the cable method will either help it by giving it running room or you will go through the parts and cable; LOL hahaha that sucks.. Some of my dogs just required the chain and axel the kennel didnt help until I went large!

Turk is free half the time and on the cable the rest..

My new yard will have a dog barn (shed built on a tandem axle trailer 16ft by 8ft) modified So I can lock down my slides and use the hole thing for hunting or for traveling to shows later as I get into that.. I thought of it years ago but you can get the idea from ..Tumbleweed Tiny House Company.. The kennel or yard will be 40ft by 60ft with individual kennels making the back 40ft face. The dog barn parked at the back of those with modified doggie doors and internally built dog houses in the barn seperated of course but good material for our winters easy to heat and keep water from freezing in winter and cool in the summer although I use a pool in the yard area... Think of a horse corral and Im building that modified for game dogs. This is what I built on a small scale to see how it workd and it did wonders.. I even got my dogs to be cool with each other dogwhisperer style, so I used it for years.. So now Im going to capitalize on that method and make it that much more secure for the dogs and my own piece of mind. As you know when they get restless and times are busy with work, school, kids, life.. dont have the time to work the dogs and so kennel accident acure .. this method works best for me up here in the mtns of North Idaho. I forgot to add I put raised expanded steel between the kennels so that if and when they try to get at eachother throught the fence they hit that expanded steel which is a great barrier without restricting air flow if your dogs can look at each other or they are hurting themselves then diamond plate sheets are the only way to go, I also put goat wire on top of the kennels and old trampeline mats I gather for covers, they drain better than tarps and shade better too as they provide air flow..

alot of good ideas.. I like OFK cable system, why I used it for Turk he likes his freedom.. Hoagie is like my old Jocko dogs in aspect of they are chain dogs the drive doesnt stop and they live to get loose.. SO I have Hoagie inside in house crate mode with Laika, my Laika and he will go out later this summer when my yard is done..


----------

